# Look at this Precious Puppy



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just saw this precious puppy as I was looking at Jacob Maltese Website. To die for face.........I do know that his Mom is gorgeous. My CeeCee came from Jacob and when I bought her from Debbie, Starla and Promise were the most beautiful puppies I had ever seen. Debbie kept them for show. Anyway, I just saw this and wanted to share......[attachment=44865:tn_Starl...e_20face.jpg] www.jacobmaltese.com


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a gorgeous little boy :wub: Now i'm getting puppy fever again. :smheat:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Awwww, He is really adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: I really like the look of Jacob Maltese!!! They all have such sweet lil faces!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

omg he is gorgeous :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

What a handsome fella! He will learn to use his gorgeousness to get whatever he wants, I'm sure ... if he hasn't already!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, he is lovely. He is very closely related to my Cadeau. :wub:

He has the same sire and his mom is the daughter of Cadeau's mom. Starla is a Beth x Dude daughter.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!! :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

He is a beauty!! :wub: :wub: He has such a beautiful face. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Dec 7 2008, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685027


> He is a beauty!! :wub: :wub: He has such a beautiful face. :wub:[/B]



Yes, he is a beauty but what I like about him is his halos around his eyes~~~~if you go on her website and click on his picture, it makes it bigger and you can see how beautiful his eyes are!!! She is trying to sell him to be shown because of his looks, hair and teeth but she also said she would sell him as a pet if no one was interested in showing him~~~~


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, he is gorgeous! :wub: His pigment looks amazing, and he is very, very pretty!  

I hope someone from SM gets him! He sure is a doll.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Friendly bump. :biggrin: 

According to her site, she has a boy and a girl available. They're both adorable, but I love the 

little girl. :wub: She's going to be a small one (only 3 lbs)! She is quite the little doll. :wub: 

Enjoy!

http://jacobmaltese.com/puppy_availability.html


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I've emailed her about the little girl. I want her so badly


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I've emailed her about the little girl. I want her so badly


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Does Miss Cee Cee want a baby brother?????
They would make an adorable pair!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Adorable! :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww what a cute puppy face, errr Dianne, are you snooping around for a possible little brother for CeeCee ??


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

What a cutie! :wub: I've been having some uncontrollable puppy fever lately!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She (Debbie Cleckly) of Jacob Maltese has a little boy and girl available.......The little girl is to die for and has a gorgeous face!!!

[attachment=50438ream_20..._20Weeks.jpg]


Her full mature weight is going to be 3 lbs! For someone that wants a small little one.........CeeCee is one of Debbie's babies!!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW.......


I am having BIG time PUPPY FEVER ! They are a adorable...........

I will have to talk with "Daddy". He was the one that said" I would love to have 4 or 5 of these" 

Now after the Maltese Meet Up at my home this weekend that may change how he thinks............. Maybe for the better.


----------



## shiro (Aug 14, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Mar 27 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752260


> She (Debbie Cleckly) of Jacob Maltese has a little boy and girl available.......The little girl is to die for and has a gorgeous face!!!
> 
> [attachment=50438ream_20..._20Weeks.jpg]
> 
> ...



She is so adorable. Do you know what is price range for her? Thank you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (shiro @ Mar 29 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753260


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Mar 27 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752260





> She (Debbie Cleckly) of Jacob Maltese has a little boy and girl available.......The little girl is to die for and has a gorgeous face!!!
> 
> [attachment=50438ream_20..._20Weeks.jpg]
> 
> ...



She is so adorable. Do you know what is price range for her? Thank you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I just found out today that she has been sold~~She was a little beauty!! No, I am sorry, I don't know how much she was asking for it!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Pupppy Pushers!!! :wub: 
:brownbag: it is hard to look and not want to take them all home with me.!


----------

